# Where are all the Smokers in the NW



## timbre (Aug 6, 2009)

I have been on here for a while and have seen very little activity from the great Pacific Northwest.

We don't have any comps besides the Canadian Championships at Whistler (which I missed last week)

I would really like to talk to others in the area that enjoy smoking stuff (not the green stuff) and come up with a plan to start having events or at least gatherings.

Any others from the NW chime in.

To top it off I think I can count on 1 hand the good bbq resturants in the seattle area.. ARGH


----------



## fire it up (Aug 6, 2009)

Notice member smokedetector just joined recently form Seattle, gotta go welcome him to the site right now as a matter of fact, but at least there is one other member from the NW.
I'm sure there must be a few out there.


----------



## salmonclubber (Aug 6, 2009)

there are several of us from the NW here i live over on the coast with all the vampires and warewolves LOL in Forks lots of guys from all over Washington here just do a search for Washington state it will tell you who all is from and where they are from


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 7, 2009)

There are a couple of us from Montana, I consider that the NW....


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 7, 2009)

*waves hand wildly* Helooo from Oregon! Just started in July, have had great success with ribs, shoulders, and chix (thanks to this wonderfull forum!) with my Char-Griller Smokin' Pro 800.

Think I might try making some smoked salmon next.


----------



## smokedetector (Aug 7, 2009)

There are many people all over the NW smokin stuff! Check out "PNWBA" on google to find area competitions. That's Pacific North West BBQ Association.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 7, 2009)

See there. There are some smokers in the NW so all you have to do is ask something and "poof" theres the answer.


----------



## fishawn (Aug 7, 2009)

Olympia here!


----------



## gnubee (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi from BC , there were comps held in Trail BC , Whistler, Kelowna, And Calgary Alberta just to name a few. 
There are quite a few smokers in the NW it's just that we are a more refined bunch than those Rowdy Yahoos living in the rest of North America. 


( settle down kiddies its a joke )


----------



## nyles (Aug 7, 2009)

Lurker from Oregon. I don't post much but I actively smoke something in my heavily modified offset (meat related) on a weekly basis. Mostly ABT's, spare ribs, salmon, sturgeon, brisket, loin/ham, brats and fatties.


----------



## rj2316 (Aug 8, 2009)

Dallas, Oregon here.  I smoke something (in the smoker) almost every weekend.  I check this site at least once a day.  I've been amazed at what I have learned from everyone here.


----------



## elde (Aug 9, 2009)

Good ol' Bummertown on the Kitsap Peninsula here.


----------



## ltslewis (Aug 20, 2009)

I am in Idaho Falls myself and would love to have a gathering of some sort in the North West so keep it posted if you plan one.


----------



## mudinchev (Dec 13, 2009)

Woodland Wa here, new guy, dont smoke much, but starting to do more, I love a good tasting slab of meat!!  Would be interested in setting up a nice spring early summer week end to get together and share some ideas. Kind of have a BBQ of sorts bring what you can cook what you want, share it with everyone!  Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## nwdave (Dec 13, 2009)

Then there's me in Bellingham, Hoss is down in Snohomish County, Striper hides out on Whidbey Island.  Oh, we're here but like our neighbor to the North says, we try to remain "refined" (that's not what I've heard).  We'd not have known you were hiding out in Seattle area (I'm sorry, but it must be nice to be #1 in the Nation, for the worst traffic in the US, according to the latest survey).  Brings up a question though, can you run your smoker if your area is under EPA ban for wood smoke, except where wood is your only source of residence heat, like King county was last week?


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 13, 2009)

Just another PNW guy chiming in here!!!!
I just pulled a fresh batch of silvers and pinks out of the smoker an hour ago!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudinchev (Dec 14, 2009)

MMMM Venison Jerky.......My project for the day!


----------



## hell fire grill (Dec 14, 2009)

One here just south of the volcano and just west of sasquatch country.

I wonder how one of those would.........AHHHHHH nevermind thats a whole nother topic.


----------



## marksmith (Dec 15, 2009)

Smokey Point here!


I just FLOPPED on a batch of brined jerky.  The ground/pressed came out good to go though!!!


Mark


----------



## mr mac (Dec 15, 2009)

I probably don't count any more as a Pacific Northwesterner as I'll be moving back to St Louis at the end of the week.  For now, I am still in Gold Hill, OR and we just smoked some Boston Butts this past weekend in 33 degree weather!


----------



## mudinchev (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Mark!


----------



## nwdave (Dec 15, 2009)

Rat's.  Somebody musta went and told MarkSmith about this site...  it's got Hoss'es fingerprints all over that move.  

Most people I know who use to live in the PNW seem to keep a warm spot in their hearts for the PNW.  (Well, at least a wet one anyway).


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 15, 2009)

Why are you blaming me???????


----------

